# LOEWE Puzzle bag -quality issue



## pursefanatic168

Hi fellow PFers!

I bought my Puzzle bag in January 2017. After two months of regular use, the glazing on my strap began to crack. I thought it was an isolated incident, but I read another reviewer that had the same problem. I've sent it off for Loewe to fix it. I'm just waiting for them to return my bag. I was a bit disappointed that they didn't offer a new bag, because it was only a couple months old. Please check your straps to make sure you don't have this problem, either!


----------



## sonicxml

Sorry about your Puzzle. I actually came across several reviews about this cracking too. I don't personally own a puzzle bag, really love the design however this is one of the reasons that holding me back. Some reviewers say this is due to the glazing Loewe use. Loewe has amazing leather but seems that the glazing might not be the most durable (maybe more sensitive to temperature and humidity); according to some reviewers Loewe offers life time warranty for the glazing. I prefer more structured styles such as Barcelona and Amazona, still worried if this would happen too...


----------



## someonelikeyou

pursefanatic168 said:


> Hi fellow PFers!
> 
> I bought my Puzzle bag in January 2017. After two months of regular use, the glazing on my strap began to crack. I thought it was an isolated incident, but I read another reviewer that had the same problem. I've sent it off for Loewe to fix it. I'm just waiting for them to return my bag. I was a bit disappointed that they didn't offer a new bag, because it was only a couple months old. Please check your straps to make sure you don't have this problem, either!
> 
> View attachment 3709693


Ahh! Do you live in a city with a Loewe store and did you take it there for them to examine/start the process? I bought mine in Barcelona but I live in a no-Loewe US city.. and I think i may be seeing some cracks..


----------



## seahorseinstripes

oh noooo i'm sorry about your bag. my 2 puzzles have no issue with that and i wore them a lot since i got them
i just check mine and have no problem with both straps. the small and medium puzzle


----------



## pursefanatic168

someonelikeyou said:


> Ahh! Do you live in a city with a Loewe store and did you take it there for them to examine/start the process? I bought mine in Barcelona but I live in a no-Loewe US city.. and I think i may be seeing some cracks..



I don't live in a city with a stand alone Loewe store. I emailed their aftersales department and they offered to repair the strap. They arranged to pay for shipping costs with UPS.  *Crossing fingers* that everything is okay with the fix. Hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## pursefanatic168

sonicxml said:


> Sorry about your Puzzle. I actually came across several reviews about this cracking too. I don't personally own a puzzle bag, really love the design however this is one of the reasons that holding me back. Some reviewers say this is due to the glazing Loewe use. Loewe has amazing leather but seems that the glazing might not be the most durable (maybe more sensitive to temperature and humidity); according to some reviewers Loewe offers life time warranty for the glazing. I prefer more structured styles such as Barcelona and Amazona, still worried if this would happen too...



It's this reason that I can't bring myself to purchase another Puzzle. Loewe does have amazing leathers and designs! It's just heartbreaking when you spend that kind of money on a bag, only to have quality issues. I thought LV and Chanel were the only ones to have major quality issues.


----------



## fashionchick01

I own puzzle bag from Loewe, it has the same issue (


----------



## pursefanatic168

fashionchick01 said:


> I own puzzle bag from Loewe, it has the same issue (


I'm sorry! Did you contact Loewe for repair/replacement?


----------



## kikisptr

pursefanatic168 said:


> Hi fellow PFers!
> 
> I bought my Puzzle bag in January 2017. After two months of regular use, the glazing on my strap began to crack. I thought it was an isolated incident, but I read another reviewer that had the same problem. I've sent it off for Loewe to fix it. I'm just waiting for them to return my bag. I was a bit disappointed that they didn't offer a new bag, because it was only a couple months old. Please check your straps to make sure you don't have this problem, either!
> 
> View attachment 3709693


Sorry to hear what happened to your puzzle! My sister also own one that she had been wearing for almost two years now and luckily this didn't happen to hers. 
I had been a fan of Loewe for over 10 years solely because of its leather and it's craftsmanship, my Loewe pieces from the last 10 years are still looking great without much care. However when I feel the new collections after JWA took over, the leather definitely felt different and some of the finishes just lose that 'class' feeling to it.  
At the moment I M loving their shoes tho lol


----------



## Good Friday

I hope this works out.  Update us with your strap.


----------



## caryn1158

I just purchased a loewe puzzle and am having the same issue with cracking on the flap closure of the bag. Unfortunately, I purchased through barneys and they have had the bag for a month with no news of fixing it.


----------



## heyheyse

I purchased a pre-loved small Puzzle bag b(I really loved the original design with the wider strap and feet) and noticed recently that the glazing on the flap is cracking. Do you think Loewe will honor the repair still?


----------



## abyarabit

Hi. I’m interested to buy a Loewe puzzle bag and came across this thread. Now I’m on the fence about buying it. Anyone with the newer version of the bag? I’m hoping the glazing issues have been resolved.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Does Loewe offer a "spa" service like Hermès? I understand they repair glazing issues, but what about scuffs in the leather? At H spa the leather is cleaned, conditioned and small scratches are carefully covered with a thin layer of paint, making it look practically new apart from the slouch. Wondering if Loewe offers something similar. I've been into H mostly the last years and one of its appeals is that you can always have the products refreshed, even if for a fee. I'm now considering a puzzle bag and am more likely to pull the trigger if they do offer such a service.


----------



## doni

I love Loewe’s design, leather and craftsmanship, but I have to say, it has become a thing they do to use this really thick layers of glazing all over the place, and they do seem to be prone to cracks.

As regards @CrackBerryCream question on spa, I would say Loewe’s offer is more like Celine. They would do certain repairs and you can ask them to clean the bag, but it is not a full on repair and spa service like Hermes. They will take older bags like a classic Amazona but not if they are in a poor state (which Hermes would do). I also have the impression they would not take any random old model that is not a classic like the Amazona but that is my impression as I have not tested this...
I am talking about Casa Loewe in Madrid, the flagship, I do not know whether they would offer these services in every store...


----------



## Pong_NS

Hi all, I am new here. I have recently bought my puzzle bag (March 12, 2021) it s my first Loewe bag and I love the bag so much. However, today I find an issue with the handle. I only put my card holder, a small wallet, and my airpod case inside the bag. So the weight shouldn’t be an issue. Also, the bag simply just sit on my desk most of the time. I am quite disappoint with the quality of the bag now.

Anyone got the same issue? and Do you think I exchange it for a new one?


----------



## Christofle

Seems to me that a screw wasn’t tightened enough and fell out. They simply need to fit a new screw, no reason for them to replace the bag with such a simple repair.


----------



## DAMER

Agreed with Christofle above - it’s just a simple fix.


----------



## Pong_NS

Thank you Christofle and Damer. The screw s gone though. Well I will visit a store on Monday and will keep you all updated. Hope you all wont have the same issue.


----------



## Greentea

I use mine a lot (same model) and have not has this problem. Hope they can fix that little part


----------



## albynism

Glazing is still peeling..especially on the leather piece holding the handle. It's coming off in chunks. bought brand new December 2020. Basically a 3 month old bag. Picture attached.


----------



## phoebe_chen

albynism said:


> Glazing is still peeling..especially on the leather piece holding the handle. It's coming off in chunks. bought brand new December 2020. Basically a 3 month old bag. Picture attached.



So sorry to hear this!  I've come to assumption that the recent puzzle bags weren't so consistently well-made compared to 2-3 years ago? I had one large puzzle in the past that is from year 2015/2016 when it first launched and would notice little wear on the part you photographed, but it'd be understandable since the bag would be almost five yrs old

Now I'm looking at my 2018 puzzle bag in small and pretty much the wear on that part is non-existent (and I bought it preloved).


----------



## tchan2022

Hello, I just received my new puzzle bag (L) that I purchased from Mr. Porter. To my dismay it was not in good shape.  There was some gross residue on the strap, rubbing in the handle, and scratches at the bottom of the bag. I am terribly dissatisfied with its condition.


----------



## atoizzard5

tchan2022 said:


> Hello, I just received my new puzzle bag (L) that I purchased from Mr. Porter. To my dismay it was not in good shape.  There was some gross residue on the strap, rubbing in the handle, and scratches at the bottom of the bag. I am terribly dissatisfied with its condition.



Hi there, this is terrible! I hope you returned it or requested an exchange.


----------



## totally

What is with all the online retailers these days? There are so many reports of people receiving items with flaws or damage. This is so disappointing for a $3,000 bag.


----------



## tchan2022

atoizzard5 said:


> Hi there, this is terrible! I hope you returned it or requested an exchange.


I contacted them and am still awaiting a response - apparently it takes 48 hrs.  I’m totally bummed out as I really wanted the bag.


----------



## atoizzard5

tchan2022 said:


> I contacted them and am still awaiting a response - apparently it takes 48 hrs.  I’m totally bummed out as I really wanted the bag.



I hope you hear back soon! Would you still like to reorder another one? Perhaps you can find one in stores? It is extremely frustrating to pay so much and receive something in awful condition. Good luck!


----------



## tchan2022

atoizzard5 said:


> I hope you hear back soon! Would you still like to reorder another one? Perhaps you can find one in stores? It is extremely frustrating to pay so much and receive something in awful condition. Good luck!


The wrote back and offered a $100 credit. This did not make sense as it wouldn’t even cover the cost of taking it to Loewe for repair. I had read such good reviews of the website and now I wouldn’t even recommend it.


----------



## atoizzard5

tchan2022 said:


> The wrote back and offered a $100 credit. This did not make sense as it wouldn’t even cover the cost of taking it to Loewe for repair. I had read such good reviews of the website and now I wouldn’t even recommend it.



wow that is terrible! I’m so sorry. So they won’t accept the bag as a return?


----------



## DAMER

tchan2022 said:


> The wrote back and offered a $100 credit. This did not make sense as it wouldn’t even cover the cost of taking it to Loewe for repair. I had read such good reviews of the website and now I wouldn’t even recommend it.


Have they offered you a replacement?


----------



## tchan2022

DAMER said:


> Have they offered you a replacement?


Hello, they offered $100 if I wanted to keep the bag. A replacement was not available. I really feel like they made very little effort in order to address the fact that they sent a bag that was not new.


----------



## DAMER

tchan2022 said:


> Hello, they offered $100 if I wanted to keep the bag. A replacement was not available. I really feel like they made very little effort in order to address the fact that they sent a bag that was not new.


It is a very unfortunate response on their part


----------



## totally

I’m done ordering from these online luxury retailers. It’s pretty clear they don’t do any quality assurance. 24S, SSENSE and now Net-a-Porter. At least with pre-loved you know exactly what you’re getting if you buy from a trustworthy seller.


----------



## Quelbelle

Removing post, never heard of Mr. Porter until now. Sorry!


----------



## tchan2022

Quelbelle said:


> Removing post, never heard of Mr. Porter until now. Sorry!


Hello, here is a link to Mr. Porter.



			https://www.mrporter.com/en-us/
		


Perhaps it would be best to kindly do a little bit of research before removing a post.


----------



## averagejoe

tchan2022 said:


> Hello, they offered $100 if I wanted to keep the bag. A replacement was not available. I really feel like they made very little effort in order to address the fact that they sent a bag that was not new.


I know this happened a while ago. I'm late to this thread. Did you end up returning the bag because $100 won't help repair it?

I started shopping more from Mr. Porter recently, because despite higher prices due to duties on top of a USD price, they had a great selection and some really desirable sale items. Their customer service has been amazing so far, but I can imagine stuff like this happening eventually. I have had several problems with ssense, which I have bought from the most. I still love ssense, but I have gotten some damaged items, and worse, even a T-shirt with pit stains on it! It was very stressful because I'm always afraid they would blame me, although it is their fault for not checking the returns properly. Thankfully they have resolved all of those cases, but it should never have happened, and I should not have been troubled with scratches and pit stains on items that should not have such wear. The pit-stained T-shirt clearly had the ssense tag detached, but then reattached with a knot. And the returns people missed that too.

Whenever ssense offers a partial refund for me should I keep the flawed item, the partial refund is abysmally little. It is never enough the repair the item. I accepted them initially because I hate online returns, but now i just return the item and hope the item makes it safely back to them.


----------



## fsadeli

Hi sorry to bump an old thread but just wondering if puzzle bags still have the same issues?


----------



## Greentea

fsadeli said:


> Hi sorry to bump an old thread but just wondering if puzzle bags still have the same issues?


I have a nine month old small in classic calfskin that is perfect and wearing so well.
Would buy again and now I want a mini


----------



## ttotototo

I think it varies as well - got mine in Dec 2017, no major issues just that the glaze started to wear off a year ago (not that much). The bag is still holding its shape and everything until today  Personally, I find Loewe’s quality to be far better than a lot of other high-end brands (besides H )


----------

